# Burstner 747



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody any idea how to remove the speakers above the dining table I can not see any way to get them off and don't want to break them.

Andy


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

I guess you have not got the grills off as there is usually screws in behind them.

The grills are usually a push fit and getting around the edge with a sharp point usually does the job.

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There will be a removable bezel, a dinner knife under the edge will shift them & won't leave any marks if you're careful, then there should be 4 screws, note which way the terminals are if not different sizes.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I did try the grill but it must be on very tight I will give it another go, I just could not see any other way but did not want to break it.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just have a look to see if there are any tiny screw covers before going further, some bezels have hidden screws, you'll need plenty of light.

If no screw covers, warm it up with a hair dryer so it's not so brittle, then prise it off.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I can see the screws though the mesh but the mesh will not come off and I don't want to break it so I will leave it. I just wanted to remove some wires that the first owner routed though the back of the speaker housing.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah well, best left alone, but it will be a pull off more than likely.


----------

